# Vacuum Sealers Unlimited....Very Impressed



## s2k9k (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes I am very impressed! I ordered four 8"X20' rolls on Monday and they were at my door on Wednesday. Even with the shipping costs they were $10 cheaper than if I had bought any other bags, so it was like getting a roll for free! But best of all is how the bags performed. I had been using Foodsaver bags (that came with my machine) and about half of the time I had to fight with them to pull a vacuum. I would have to re-position the bag up to eight times before it would work and then sometimes it wouldn't pull a real tight vacuum. I was beginning to think there was something wrong with my machine. Today I bagged 21 bags of meat using the V.S.U. bags and every single one pulled a very tight vacuum on the very first try. I am very impressed and will only use V.S.U bags from now on. Thank You V.S.U. for a Great product and Great service!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree they are great bags and a great company to deal with that still remembers what customer service is. My wife sealed a bunch of bacon in 1 lb bags this evening and asked if she should use up the food saver bags we had or use the VSU bags that she had yet to try. I told her go with the VSU bags and she sealed them all and not only did they all seal perfect on the first attempt the machine didn't overheat and shut down during the process as it usually does. She decided real quick what bags she will be using from now on for all our sealing needs


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm willing to give a different brand a try. Thx for the heads-up


----------



## brdprey (Apr 16, 2012)

im going to have to try them thanks for the input


----------

